# Ornate Jug



## cpackjr (Aug 14, 2009)

Can anyone put a name and date on this jug? The only statement says fed law prohibits sale or reuse of this bottle. The lettering was Gold and the only readable word was the first one which said "OLD"
 Thanks,
 Charles


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 15, 2009)

that federal law slogan was used between 1933 and 1964, so it cant be earlier that '33


----------



## cpackjr (Aug 16, 2009)

Here is a little more info on this jug. It is a little over 9 inches tall. The base has the following:

                                              D-10
                                           66  -   53
                                                 14

 There is a K in a long hexagon off to one side.

 Any thoughts will be appreciated. 
 Charles


----------



## jdogrulz (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is some more info:
 K in a hexagon........Kimble Glass Company, Vineland, NJ (1905-to date) Plant was purchased by Owens-Illinois in 1946, now known as Kimble/Kontes, a subsidiary of the Gerresheimer Group, Dusseldorf, Germany. The K-in-a-hexagon mark was first used beginning in 1947, according to U.S. Patent and Trademark records, and the last re-issue was in 1990.......no ending year date is given. 
 You can find this type of info here:  http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html

 So that puts your bottle between 1947 - 1964. Hope this helps.


----------



## coboltmoon (Aug 17, 2009)

*Educated guess 1953*


----------



## jdogrulz (Aug 17, 2009)

I think your right on that Brandon. And I will take a shot also... I think this was a Jack Daniels Bottle "OLD Nr. 7" ??


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 17, 2009)

hi charles,  your bottle is an old forester, louisville, ky. i have one,  thought it was really neat.  rhona


----------



## cpackjr (Aug 19, 2009)

*Old Forester*

Bingo!!  Old Forester it is. I found this ad from 1952. Now what to do with it. It is a really heavy bottle and cool looking. I don't keep whiskey bottles. Anyone interested in it. I would trade for about anything. I've found several broken bottles most consider common but I would like to have, cobalt John Wythe, cork top Milk of Mag or I'm open to about anything. I know mine is worth little but is neat. 
 Thank ou "Trying not to break it'


----------

